# Two approaches to marking Mortises



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I got an email from Rockler today and it tickled a memory:

From Woodpeckers for $169:99









From Rockler on sale for $4.99


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

What is your point?

2 Approaches to cutting wood.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, the one from "Woodpeckers" certainly does look a lot cooler but, $165.00 cooler???


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

It's called Choices!

plastic calipers 2.13









Starrett Calipers 917.40


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Woodpecker's is a great US company that makes some really great tools. They have to get their prices down though if they are going to make it to most of our shops IMHO. It's really hard to justify that kind of price when you can get something that does the same thing for $5.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> What is your point?
> 
> 2 Approaches to cutting wood.
> 
> ...


I thought it was funny that Rockler's response to the one-time tool was as cheap as possible.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

> I thought it was funny that Rockler s response to the one-time tool was as cheap as possible.
> 
> - CharlesA


Me too!


----------

